
This is how the Gnu Linux file system hierarchy should be in the 21st century - sbirk
http://www.gobolinux.org/?page=at_a_glance
======
gravypod
This is the first time I have seen something so revolutionary that is also
backwards compatable.

I'd say that this is the future of the excosystem. If they had just kept all
file names lower cased.

I use ZSH now, so it's not a big problem, but for bash this would annoy me.

------
transfire
Indeed! In fact something like it should have been the norm for awhile now.

~~~
sbirk
It is also backward compatible with the default Gnu Linux file system
hierarchy. They did a grate work !

